

Show HN: Docker-reload, rebuild and restart docker container on changed files - azylman
https://github.com/azylman/docker-reload

======
kordless
I would point out you can map a directory to a running container and just have
the process reload the files, instead of having to rebuild the entire
container. Rebuilding the container can be a long process.

